# Solo voglia di morire ...



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

Ciao a tutti,
seguo questo forum da circa un mese.
Mi sembra di conoscervi tutti un pochettino, ho letto veramente tanto e, sebbene so che per voi sono solo l'ennesimo sconosciuto, sono qui a provare a chiedervi aiuto.
Molti di voi purtroppo sono passati in una situazione come la mia.
ormai e' un mese che non vedo un'uscita positiva alla situazione. credo fermamente alla reincarnazione e, pur conscio che potra' andar meglio come peggio (ma ne dubito) non c'e' giorno ormai che non pensi che la soluzione migliore per me sia di chiuderla qui, un bel reset e si ricomincia.
so che e' una cosa forte.. e molti di voi diranno che se volevo lo facevo e basta, invece sono qui a provare a cercare una mano.
Voi come avete superato tutto questo ? Posso ancora avere speranze o questa storia mi lacerera' ogni giorno della mia vita ?
Ho 36 anni, dopo la seconda grossa delusione ho iniziato una storia, la piu' bella della mia vita, con una ragazza. Lei era fidanzata e avrebbe dovuto lasciarlo per andare a stare insieme. Quando siamo insieme tutto e' perfetto, quando non siamo insieme lei mi cerca, a volte si fa 80 km per vedermi solo uscire dal lavoro e fare un saluto al volo... ogni volta mi promette che vuole stare con me, ma alla fine sono sempre qui a dovermela dividere con l'altro.. e fa male, un male cane.
Lo so, non dovevo nemmeno innamorarmi, ma e' veramente stupenda, la donna della mia vita che non avevo ancora trovato.
Ora l'idea che lei possa andare in vacanza con lui mi fa solo venir voglia di farla finita, non ce la faccio a stare cosi' male...


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> seguo questo forum da circa un mese.
> Mi sembra di conoscervi tutti un pochettino, ho letto veramente tanto e, sebbene so che per voi sono solo l'ennesimo sconosciuto, sono qui a provare a chiedervi aiuto.
> Molti di voi purtroppo sono passati in una situazione come la mia.
> ...


morire?
perchè sei geloso del compagno della tua amante?
ringrazia iddio che non vengo ai raduni, che ti davo una sberla tale che facevi la trottola in autostrada finche non ti fermava un tir

augh 
ho detto

comunque benvenuto

ma partire con quel titolo per una storia come la tua è uno schiaffo a chi quei pensieri li ha avuti senza essersi infilato apposta nei casini


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

a valle della premessa di cui sopra

da quanto dura la tua relazione?


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2011)

Ciao e benvenuto.



luca2011 ha detto:


> *Lo so, non dovevo nemmeno innamorarmi, ma e' veramente stupenda, la donna della mia vita che non avevo ancora trovato.*
> Ora l'idea che lei possa andare in vacanza con lui mi fa solo venir voglia di farla finita, non ce la faccio a stare cosi' male...


E' curioso come spesso si scelgano le persone in base a quello che vogliamo vedere e in base a quello che in realtà è.

La donna della tua vita, quella che non avevi ancora aver trovato...sulla base di cosa puoi affermare ciò? Cosa è stupendo di lei?

Perché io vedo una che ti da tanti contentiti, ma che alla fine dei conti non fa una cosa seria per te.

E ti prego, vedi di non sparare cazzate con il "voler morire"eh...farò finta che stavi scherzando!


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

No, purtroppo ero serio, sono anni che sto' male e questa e' stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare la mia voglia di vivere.
Sono uscito a pezzi da una storia di 10 anni e per lei, 11, sembrava lo stesso... ci siamo conosciuti piu' di anno fa ma avvicinati solo a gennaio di quest'anno.
Non l'ho mai considerata un'amante (ne lei mi ha mai considerato tale) e quando siamo insieme non parlo solo del sesso, ma e' tutto stupendo, stesse idee, stessa voglia di fare delle cose, dal tramonto al mare alle passeggiate; stessi hobby e passioni.. affiatamento totale, insomma, mi sento come non mi sono mai sentito prima.
io pero' la mia storia l'ho chiusa veramente, lei no, o almeno, solo a parole... e ora vivo con il dubbio che tra 20 giorni lei sara' con me, per sempre, o con lui...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> seguo questo forum da circa un mese.
> Mi sembra di conoscervi tutti un pochettino, ho letto veramente tanto e, sebbene so che per voi sono solo l'ennesimo sconosciuto, sono qui a provare a chiedervi aiuto.
> Molti di voi purtroppo sono passati in una situazione come la mia.
> ...


Ciao pirlone....:mrgreen:

ad agosto vattene a Formentera e se al ritorno stai ancora cosi', te levo er saluto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ad agosto vattene a Formentera e se al ritorno stai ancora cosi', te levo er saluto...


Ho avuto e potrei avere altre storie, ma non cerco il puro sesso. voglio amare, essere amato, condividere la mia vita, il mio tempo libero, le mie emozioni...
non troverei nulla di tutto cio' in questo momento, rifiuterei anche cameron diaz se mi apparisse nuda in camera di notte... lo so.. sul pirlone  hai ragione.. ma vorrei solo lei.
non riuscirei nemmeno ad immaginare di ricominciare tutto per la quarta volta... non ne ho proprio la forza fisica e mentale...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> No, purtroppo ero serio, sono anni che sto' male e questa e' stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare la mia voglia di vivere.
> Sono uscito a pezzi da una storia di 10 anni e per lei, 11, sembrava lo stesso... ci siamo conosciuti piu' di anno fa ma avvicinati solo a gennaio di quest'anno.
> Non l'ho mai considerata un'amante (ne lei mi ha mai considerato tale) e quando siamo insieme non parlo solo del sesso, ma e' tutto stupendo, stesse idee, stessa voglia di fare delle cose, dal tramonto al mare alle passeggiate; stessi hobby e passioni.. affiatamento totale, insomma, mi sento come non mi sono mai sentito prima.
> io pero' la mia storia l'ho chiusa veramente, lei no, o almeno, solo a parole... e ora vivo con il dubbio che tra 20 giorni lei sara' con me, per sempre, o con lui...


 calma calma calma: da quello che leggo, al massimo ti potrai reincarnare in un pollo, e non è una bella prospettiva: lei viene da una storia di 11 anni, magari è una storia alla fine, ma sono 11 anni. Vi frequentate da qualche mese, lei ti ha detto che vuole chiudere l'altra storia... perchè non le credi?


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vi frequentate da qualche mese, lei ti ha detto che vuole chiudere l'altra storia... perchè non le credi?


vorrei crederle ma faccio fatica. lei dice 'voglio stare tutta la vita con te', 'ti amo da morire', 'senza di te non potrei fare nulla', mi manda la foto di una casetta bellissima che avevamo visto insieme e avevamo scherzato di come sarebbe bello vicerci e mille altre cose stupende... poi torna a casa e esce/si bacia/fa l'amore con il tipo (fidanzato / ex, non so nemmeno cosa sia).


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

L'erba del vicino e' sempre piu' verde eh? ... una senza impegni/legami no?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> Ho avuto e potrei avere altre storie, ma non cerco il puro sesso. voglio amare, essere amato, condividere la mia vita, il mio tempo libero, le mie emozioni...
> non troverei nulla di tutto cio' in questo momento, rifiuterei anche cameron diaz se mi apparisse nuda in camera di notte... lo so.. sul pirlone  hai ragione.. ma vorrei solo lei.
> *non riuscirei nemmeno ad immaginare di ricominciare tutto per la quarta volta... non ne ho proprio la forza fisica e mentale...*


E sara' per quello che te sei infilato adesso nelle sabbie mobili...

damme retta distraiti, nun ne vale la pena...


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'erba del vicino e' sempre piu' verde eh? ... una senza impegni/legami no?


Non era voluto 
Sembrava una storia come la mia... forse pensavo fosse piu' forte, o forse lo era e sono io il debole... ma siamo stati un anno a vederci ogni settimana per lavoro senza che nessuno sfiorasse l'altro finche' c'erano relazioni stabili in essere... non pensavo mai piu' a tutto cio'...


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2011)

*Luca*

Ma quanti anni hai 16?Guarda che se ne hai di più non ci siamo.....!Quando si accetta di frequentare qualcuna impegnata...si deve restare al proprio posto....non ci si può lamentare di nulla!Ma la tua donna idelae è una che da un anno tromba allegramente con due uomini?Luca.......sveglia!!!!!!


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni hai 16?Guarda che se ne hai di più non ci siamo.....!Quando si accetta di frequentare qualcuna impegnata...si deve restare al proprio posto....non ci si può lamentare di nulla!Ma la tua donna idelae è una che da un anno tromba allegramente con due uomini?Luca.......sveglia!!!!!!


Ho saputo solo ieri che lei ha "trombato" per 5 mesi anche con l'altro e pensavo di morire, visto che fino a una settimana fa mi aveva detto che non lo facevano piu', ma uscivano solo con la compagnia insieme.
Certo, pirla io che ci ho creduto, ma poi mi dice che lo lascia, che vuole stare solo con me, si fa 80 km per venirmelo a dire con le lacrime agli occhi e si... le credo, o le vorrei tanto credere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> vorrei crederle ma faccio fatica. lei dice 'voglio stare tutta la vita con te', 'ti amo da morire', 'senza di te non potrei fare nulla', mi manda la foto di una casetta bellissima che avevamo visto insieme e avevamo scherzato di come sarebbe bello vicerci e mille altre cose stupende... poi torna a casa e esce/si bacia/fa l'amore con il tipo (fidanzato / ex, non so nemmeno cosa sia).


 quindi vivono assieme? cosa vuol dire che non sai nemmeno cosa sia, non avete parlato del loro rapporto? e di questo rapporto te ne ha parlato lei in questi termini (esce/si bacia/ fa l'amore) o sei tu che te lo immagini così?


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi vivono assieme? cosa vuol dire che non sai nemmeno cosa sia, non avete parlato del loro rapporto? e di questo rapporto te ne ha parlato lei in questi termini (esce/si bacia/ fa l'amore) o sei tu che te lo immagini così?


risposto quasi nell'ultimo post.
no, lei vive ancora con i suoi. avevano comprato casa insieme ma non ha voluto poi andarci a convivere. ora abitano ognuno a casa sua, 100 metri di distanza a 40 km da me.
che usciva lo sapevo, che faceva il resto l'ho saputo ieri.


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> risposto quasi nell'ultimo post.
> no, lei vive ancora con i suoi. *avevano comprato casa insieme *ma non ha voluto poi andarci a convivere. ora abitano ognuno a casa sua, 100 metri di distanza a 40 km da me.
> che usciva lo sapevo, che faceva il resto l'ho saputo ieri.


E mo come la mettete con la casa, la dovrete rivendere


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> Ho saputo solo ieri che lei ha "trombato" per 5 mesi anche con l'altro e pensavo di morire, visto che fino a una settimana fa mi aveva detto che non lo facevano piu', ma uscivano solo con la compagnia insieme.
> Certo, pirla io che ci ho creduto, ma poi mi dice che lo lascia, che vuole stare solo con me, si fa 80 km per venirmelo a dire con le lacrime agli occhi e si... le credo, o le vorrei tanto credere...


ok

ferma tutto

riepiloghiamo
dunque 
tu pensavi che la precedente storia di lei fosse finita
e lo pensavi perchè te lo aveva fatto credere lei
ora hai saputo che lei ti mentiva
e che andrà in vacanza con lui

a fronte di questi dati oggettivi:
quanto resta dell'immagine di "donna stupenda perfetta per me"?
non pensi che forse più che essere innamorato di lei lo sei di un'immagine che ti eri fatto?
non è che non ti va di mollare quell'immagine e di buttare al vento gli sforzi che avevi fatto per costruirla?
come fai a credere a quelle lacrime, partendo dalle premesse di cui sopra?


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> risposto quasi nell'ultimo post.
> no, lei vive ancora con i suoi. avevano comprato casa insieme ma *non ha voluto poi andarci a convivere*. ora abitano ognuno a casa sua, 100 metri di distanza a 40 km da me.
> che usciva lo sapevo, che faceva il resto l'ho saputo ieri.


quando è successo questo suo "rifiuto"?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> risposto quasi nell'ultimo post.
> no, lei vive ancora con i suoi. avevano comprato casa insieme ma non ha voluto poi andarci a convivere. ora abitano ognuno a casa sua, 100 metri di distanza a 40 km da me.
> che usciva lo sapevo, che faceva il resto l'ho saputo ieri.


 allora, provo a riepilogare quello che ho capito: fidanzata da 11 anni con il vicino di casa che probabilmente conosce da quando era bambina, come pure la famiglia, hanno comprato casa assieme, pensavano quindi di andare a far nucleo familiare ma lei è rimasta  a casa con i suoi... nel frattempo sei apparso tu, che stai a 40 km di distanza. Io non sono certo quella che si schiera dalla parte dei traditori, ma mi sembra che lei stia vivendo, oltre alla storia con te, anche una bella crisi personale: se lei continua ad uscire con l'altro ed ad avere rapporti con lui, non essendoci convivenze/matrimoni/figli di mezzo, se non riceve pressioni esterne(che ne so, lui la minaccia, la famiglia la assila con i sensi di colpa) e dice di amare te... non sa quello che vuole, sta illudendo te e tradendo lui, sarà anche una persona fantastica ma non è molto onesta.
Ma se lei invece si sente legata da vincoli che le impediscono di fare la sua scelta, allora invece di disperarti e pensare alla prossima vita, ti consiglierei di chiederle quali sono i motivi che le impediscono di essere felice con te, magari puoi aiutarla....


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quando è successo questo suo "rifiuto"?


qualche mese prima che ci conoscessimo, direi lo scorso autunno.
per il resto, hai ragione. 
ieri le ho posto una scelta.. o lui o me, in tutta onesta' e sincerita', se ama lui stia con lui (non cambia come sto' ma almeno lo so) se ama me stia con me (alle vie di mezzo non credo).
a voce ha detto di voler stare con me tutta la vita... ma tra il dire e il fare c'e' di mezzo un altro... 
si, so di aver corso il rischio di averla idealizzata, ma so anche come stiamo (e parlo per entrambi) quando siamo insieme... so di non aver mai provato nulla di simile in 36 anni e che probabilmente e' l'ultima volta in vita mia che proverei di nuovo una cosa cosi'.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora, provo a riepilogare quello che ho capito: fidanzata da 11 anni con il vicino di casa che probabilmente conosce da quando era bambina, come pure la famiglia, hanno comprato casa assieme, pensavano quindi di andare a far nucleo familiare ma lei è rimasta  a casa con i suoi... nel frattempo sei apparso tu, che stai a 40 km di distanza. Io non sono certo quella che si schiera dalla parte dei traditori, ma mi sembra che lei stia vivendo, oltre alla storia con te, anche una bella crisi personale: se lei continua ad uscire con l'altro ed ad avere rapporti con lui, non essendoci convivenze/matrimoni/figli di mezzo, se non riceve pressioni esterne(che ne so, lui la minaccia, la famiglia la assila con i sensi di colpa) e dice di amare te... non sa quello che vuole, sta illudendo te e tradendo lui, sarà anche una persona fantastica ma non è molto onesta.
> Ma se lei invece si sente legata da vincoli che le impediscono di fare la sua scelta, allora invece di disperarti e pensare alla prossima vita, ti consiglierei di chiederle quali sono i motivi che le impediscono di essere felice con te, magari puoi aiutarla....


Magari lei vuole due uomini no?


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

ah, una piccola nota.. il suo "ex" non sa assolutamente di me, delle 620 mail scritte, dei 2000 sms, delle lettere, di tutte le cose fatte...
ho anche pensato di "dirgli" qualcosa, ma vorrei che lei scegliesse me indipendentemente da lui e non dover forzare la mano, passando in modo ignobile dalla parte del torto... anzi, avrei ancora paura che lui la perdonasse e a quel punto la riconquisterebbe del tutto.


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> ah, una piccola nota.. il suo "ex" non sa assolutamente di me, delle 620 mail scritte, dei 2000 sms, delle lettere, di tutte le cose fatte...
> ho anche pensato di "dirgli" qualcosa, ma vorrei che lei scegliesse me indipendentemente da lui e non dover forzare la mano, passando in modo ignobile dalla parte del torto... *anzi, avrei ancora paura che lui la perdonasse e a quel punto la riconquisterebbe del tutto.*



MAGARI!!!  ... sii felice di lasciargliela, questa e' un pericolo pubblico :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> ah, una piccola nota.. il suo "ex" non sa assolutamente di me, delle 620 mail scritte, dei 2000 sms, delle lettere, di tutte le cose fatte...
> ho anche pensato di "dirgli" qualcosa, ma vorrei che lei scegliesse me indipendentemente da lui e non dover forzare la mano, passando in modo ignobile dalla parte del torto... anzi, avrei ancora paura che lui la perdonasse e a quel punto la riconquisterebbe del tutto.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Lui non sa niente di te?
Dai per piacere...svegliati...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Quanto scommettiamo che tu sei dipinto all'altro in una maniera che neanche ti immagini?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...

Posso dirti una cosa...
Una mia amica fece il botto...
Voleva essere sincera!
Disse ad uno: tu sei il mio compagno, e all'altro tu sei il mio amico del cuore.
I due si conobbero e divennero amici.
Meravigliati dal rapporto diverso che lei aveva con entrambe...
Da quello che mi ha raccontato...
Ma non so se crederle...
Ehm...ehm...ehm...
Finirono a letto a spassarsi tutti e tre...con immensa soddisfazione di lei.

Pare che il compagno dica:
Ah sono felice che tu abbia anche questa persona che ti vuole tanto bene, e a cui tu vuoi tanto bene, l'amico del cuore, pare che dica...per fortuna ha te che ti prendi cura di lei...almeno so con chi sta...


----------



## Tubarao (25 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtFMXS1Bqig



Sottolineo la frase: tocc e femmen


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAGARI!!!  ... sii felice di lasciargliela, questa e' un pericolo pubblico :mrgreen: :rotfl:


Con la piattola ce lavora gomito a gomito...

(vabbe' na' vorta...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2011)

*Luca*

Luca la donna della tua vita.....è una bugirda....e anche zoccoletta.....sei d'accordo su questo?Hai la lucidità di rendertene conto?Un domani il cornutazzo potresti esser tu......ci arrivi?


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> ah, una piccola nota.. il suo "ex" non sa assolutamente di me, delle 620 mail scritte, dei 2000 sms, delle lettere, di tutte le cose fatte...
> ho anche pensato di "dirgli" qualcosa, ma *vorrei che lei scegliesse me indipendentemente da lui e non dover forzare la mano, passando in modo ignobile dalla parte del torto... anzi, avrei ancora paura che lui la perdonasse e a quel punto la riconquisterebbe del tutto*.


ma sei sicuro di essere innamorato?

rileggi il grassettato

quello che leggo io è:
se avessi un modo per far sapere tutto a lui senza esser coinvolto (e fare una figura da bastardo con lei) probabilmente lo metterei in pratica
con l'unica remora che lui possa perdonarla

per me questo non è amore
diciamo che ti dò il beneficio del dubbio perchè la verità è troppo fresca per averla metabolizzata


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari lei vuole due uomini no?


 può essere... ma 40 km non sono tanti... uno sa e l'altro no, il pericolo è il suo mestiere!


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari lei vuole due uomini no?


E sti cazzi di quello che vuole lei...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> ah, una piccola nota.. il suo "ex" non sa assolutamente di me, delle 620 mail scritte, dei 2000 sms, delle lettere, di tutte le cose fatte...
> ho anche pensato di "dirgli" qualcosa, ma vorrei che lei scegliesse me indipendentemente da lui e non dover forzare la mano, passando in modo ignobile dalla parte del torto... anzi, avrei ancora paura che lui la perdonasse e a quel punto la riconquisterebbe del tutto.


Io non capisco questa cosa di pigliarsela con il cornuto della situazione quando il traditore si ostina a continuare il suo ruolo, cioè quello di traditore: ma chi è che deve scegliere e non vuole? chi è che ha la responsabilità della situazione?  chi è che sta giocando con i sentimenti degli altri? Io non so chi è, ma il tradito ha comprato una casa pensando, credo su qualche base, che lei fosse felice di andarci a vivere con lui... e invece lei non solo lo umilia tirandosi indietro, ma si fa una storia con te (te lo dico che lui non sa nulla, altrimenti...), senza riuscire ad essere onesta neppure questa volta. Tu te la vuoi prendere con lui??? Te la vuoi prendere con te stesso??? Forse ha ragione chi ti ha detto: attento... perchè pur dando il beneficio del dubbio delle difficoltà che si hanno nel troncare un lungo rapporto.... lei comunque dimostra di non essere onesta, di non essere leale, di non avere molti riguardi per nessuno


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non capisco questa cosa di pigliarsela con il cornuto della situazione quando il traditore si ostina a continuare il suo ruolo, cioè quello di traditore: ma chi è che deve scegliere e non vuole? chi è che ha la responsabilità della situazione?  chi è che sta giocando con i sentimenti degli altri? Io non so chi è, ma il tradito ha comprato una casa pensando, credo su qualche base, che lei fosse felice di andarci a vivere con lui... e invece lei non solo lo umilia tirandosi indietro, ma si fa una storia con te (te lo dico che lui non sa nulla, altrimenti...), senza riuscire ad essere onesta neppure questa volta. Tu te la vuoi prendere con lui??? Te la vuoi prendere con te stesso??? Forse ha ragione chi ti ha detto: attento... perchè pur dando il beneficio del dubbio delle difficoltà che si hanno nel troncare un lungo rapporto.... *lei comunque dimostra di non essere onesta, di non essere leale, di non avere molti riguardi per nessuno*



Esatto!!!

:up::up::up::up::up:​


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2011)

Ma scusate io non  ho capito....
lui ha una relazione con lei fidanzata da 11 anni....lei ancora non lascia l'altro....e lui dice che è meglio morire??????????


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma scusate io non  ho capito....
> lui ha una relazione con lei fidanzata da 11 anni....lei ancora non lascia l'altro....e lui dice che è meglio morire??????????


Si, a quanto ho capito lui ha lasciato la ragazza, con cui stava da 10 anni, per lei...


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma scusate io non  ho capito....
> lui ha una relazione con lei fidanzata da 11 anni....lei ancora non lascia l'altro....e lui dice che è meglio morire??????????


Si.. E ne e' convinto. Pur sapendo che lei ha i suoi difetti sa che quando sono insieme stanno benissimo e l'unica cosa che vuole e' stare con lei, ufficialmente..
Non vorrebbe nient'altro.. Amare ed essere amato dalla prima persona che lo ha fatto stare cosi' bene in tutta la sua vita.. E pensare di non poter sopravvivere senza..


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, a quanto ho capito lui ha lasciato la ragazza, con cui stava da 10 anni, per lei...


Questo no. Ero single da diversi mesi. 
Lei stava lasciando lui quando ci siamo "messi insieme".


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> Questo no. Ero single da diversi mesi.
> Lei stava lasciando lui quando ci siamo "messi insieme".


Ecco, avevo capito male questo punto. :up:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> Si.. E ne e' convinto. Pur sapendo che lei ha i suoi difetti sa che quando sono insieme stanno benissimo e l'unica cosa che vuole e' stare con lei, ufficialmente..
> Non vorrebbe nient'altro.. Amare ed essere amato dalla prima persona che lo ha fatto stare cosi' bene in tutta la sua vita.. E pensare di non poter sopravvivere senza..


 Senti lo so che quando si ama si diventa ciechi....ma la tua vita è più importante di qualunque altra cosa! se lei si comporta cosi probabilmente non si merita il tuo amore...... e tu vorresti buttare via il tuo bene più prezioso per una donna????????????? non ne vale la pena credimi


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> Si.. E ne e' convinto. Pur sapendo che lei ha i suoi difetti sa che quando sono insieme stanno benissimo e l'unica cosa che vuole e' stare con lei, ufficialmente..
> Non vorrebbe nient'altro.. Amare ed essere amato dalla prima persona che lo ha fatto stare cosi' bene in tutta la sua vita.. E pensare di non poter sopravvivere senza..


 NO NO NO : sei innamorato e di conseguenza un po' pirla come tutti gli innamorati. Ma NO: so che adesso la tua sofferenza è LA TUA SOFFERENZA, non vedi altro, non senti altro, se lei non lascerà lui tu come farai, ecc ecc.... Nella vita può succedere di tutto, devi solo essere curioso di quello che può succedere, se sei convinto di averne altre a disposizione beato te ma non credo che tu possa essere convinto che saranno migliori di questa, che troverai l'anima gemella e allora??? cosa facciamo? diamo forfè ogni volta che le cose non vanno nel verso giusto?
O vuoi farla sentire in colpa?


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> Questo no. Ero single da diversi mesi.
> *Lei stava lasciando lui quando ci siamo "messi insieme".*


e ci ha ripensato subito


----------



## Buscopann (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> seguo questo forum da circa un mese.
> Mi sembra di conoscervi tutti un pochettino, ho letto veramente tanto e, sebbene so che per voi sono solo l'ennesimo sconosciuto, sono qui a provare a chiedervi aiuto.
> Molti di voi purtroppo sono passati in una situazione come la mia.
> ...


Come hai scritto anche tu, molti di noi hanno vissuto situazioni simili alla tua, sebbene con le dovute differenze.
Beh...se stai scrivendo qua vuol dire che ormai stai da cani, sei diventato 'no zerbino calpestato tante di quelle volte che la scritta "SALVE" ormai a malapena si legge.
Io ti capisco perché nella tua stessa situazione mi sono trovato pure io parecchi anni fa. E mi sono risollevato solo quando ormai la merda si era fatta talmente alta che non riuscivo più a respirare. 
Quello che probabilmente cerchi è una speranza, più che un sostegno. La speranza che qualcuno di noi ti dia dei motivi per andare avanti. Ma non credo che ne troverai in quello che ti scriveremo. La realtà è molto semplice: Tu la ami, lei non sappiamo se ti ama. E anche ammesso che ti ami, ti dovrai accontentare delle briciole. Ma dato che sei qui, vuol dire che le briciole non ti sfamano, quindi lei non è la donna della tua vita. Lei è una delle più grandi illususioni della tua vita.
Il consiglio è quello di allontanarti da lei. Sarà difficilissimo e non ti servirà farlo a poco a poco. E' come smettere di fumare. Lo si fa di colpo e si deve resistere. Una sola sigaretta e ci ricaschi. Lei non ti sarà affatto di aiuto. Sarà come il pacchetto di sigarette che ogni tanto comparirà nella tasca del tuo giubbotto..o sul tavolo della tua cucina. Cercherà in tutti i modo di recuperarti. Se anche in quei momenti non lascerà il suo ragazzo, vuol dire che non lo lascerà mai (e penso che farà proprio così).
Sii forte. Stai solo perdendo tempo. E ti stai autodostruggendo.

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO NO NO : sei innamorato e di conseguenza un po' pirla come tutti gli innamorati. Ma NO: so che adesso la tua sofferenza è LA TUA SOFFERENZA, non vedi altro, non senti altro, se lei non lascerà lui tu come farai, ecc ecc.... *Nella vita può succedere di tutto*, devi solo essere curioso di quello che può succedere, se sei convinto di averne altre a disposizione beato te ma non credo che tu possa essere convinto che saranno migliori di questa, che troverai l'anima gemella e allora??? cosa facciamo? diamo forfè ogni volta che le cose non vanno nel verso giusto?
> O vuoi farla sentire in colpa?




:yes:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olKKWG3HwOg


:mrgreen: :mrgreen:​


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Come hai scritto anche tu, molti di noi hanno vissuto situazioni simili alla tua, sebbene con le dovute differenze.
> Beh...se stai scrivendo qua vuol dire che ormai stai da cani, sei diventato 'no zerbino calpestato tante di quelle volte che la scritta "SALVE" ormai a malapena si legge.
> Io ti capisco perché nella tua stessa situazione mi sono trovato pure io parecchi anni fa. E mi sono risollevato solo quando ormai la merda si era fatta talmente alta che non riuscivo più a respirare.
> Quello che probabilmente cerchi è una speranza, più che un sostegno. La speranza che qualcuno di noi ti dia dei motivi per andare avanti. Ma non credo che ne troverai in quello che ti scriveremo. La realtà è molto semplice: Tu la ami, lei non sappiamo se ti ama. E anche ammesso che ti ami, ti dovrai accontentare delle briciole. Ma dato che sei qui, vuol dire che le briciole non ti sfamano, quindi lei non è la donna della tua vita. Lei è una delle più grandi illususioni della tua vita.
> ...


Condivido il rosso appieno...
E mi viene in mente una grande parola che mi ha ficcato in testa Hirohito:
Consapevolezza.
So come si sta a lottare contro i mulini a vento...
Ti illudi, sogni, speri, ti lusinghi, le provi tutte...
Ma poi ogni tre x due...sbatti il muso sulla cruda realtà.
Ecco perchè in questi casi avere amici fidati è importantissimo.
Tu sei lì che cerchi di raccontartela, e loro, appunto ti dicono le cose come stanno...come le vedono dall'esterno.

Ma che casso di amore è sto qua?
Dove si soffre e basta?:up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Beh ormai sono le 15:00...

ci siamo ancora tutti??

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh ormai sono le 15:00...
> 
> ci siamo ancora tutti??
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


L'autore del 3d e' solo offline      


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Papero (25 Luglio 2011)

Prima di reincarnarti in qualche pollo fai un ultimo tentativo bastardo: Fai in modo che l'unico e inconsapevole martire di questa storia (il fidanzato di lei) sappia che la sua donna va con due uomini contemporaneamente e poi siediti sulla sponda del fiume e aspetta... 

Io ho provato gli stessi morsi allo stomaco che hai provato te fino a che la storia è venuta alla luce del sole e ho iniziato a vivere... 

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'autore del 3d e' solo offline
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


speriam'...

incrocio i diti dei piedi......

(aspe' che me levo le scarpe...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> speriam'...
> 
> incrocio i diti dei piedi......
> 
> ...



Sai che ...​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fj7-yfLlKM




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sai che ...​
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fj7-yfLlKM
> 
> ...


Io ce l'ho profumato...

il piede.....

e' l'alito che mi frega...

svernicio le pareti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io ce l'ho profumato...
> 
> il piede.....
> 
> ...




Sei un disastro :rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei un disastro :rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:


Mari' nun te distrarre...

fa' l'appello...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

Che dire... avete ragione, praticamente tutti.. ma in questo momento preferirei rinascere tra 3 ore pollo che continuare a piangere e star male... inutilmente aggiungerei.
Ora sono seduto vicino ad un fiume, ci siamo visti una mezz'ora in uno dei nostri posti romantici e ovviamente ci sto' peggio di prima e non riesco a non pensare che la vedro' solo domani sera.

lo so, sono stupido e dall'esterno mi insulterei anche io, ma ho perso 8 kg in 4 mesi e non dormo decentemente da settimane, per me il problema e' enorme e quel che ha senso razionalmente per tutti, staccarsi subito, e' fuori dalla mia possibilita'.

p.s. no, seriamente, non voglio far sentire nessuno in colpa e so che dispiacere darei ai miei, ma vorrei solo smettere di star cosi'.

@papero
ci stavo pensando seriamente sai ? la mia parte cattiva dice che se non dovro' essere io allora sia lui, ma che, come me, sappia tutta la verita'. poi vediamo come si sta'.

edit: la cosa del fiume non aveva un doppio senso, ci saranno 5 dita d'acqua... e' solo che mi spiace essere in un posto tanto carino ma da solo...


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> Che dire... avete ragione, praticamente tutti.. ma in questo momento preferirei rinascere tra 3 ore pollo che continuare a piangere e star male... inutilmente aggiungerei.
> Ora sono seduto vicino ad un fiume, ci siamo visti una mezz'ora in uno dei nostri posti romantici e ovviamente ci sto' peggio di prima e non riesco a non pensare che la vedro' solo domani sera.
> 
> lo so, sono stupido e dall'esterno mi insulterei anche io, ma ho perso 8 kg in 4 mesi e non dormo decentemente da settimane, per me il problema e' enorme e quel che ha senso razionalmente per tutti, *staccarsi subito, e' fuori dalla mia possibilita'.*
> ...



In questo caso: Chi e' causa del suo male pianga se stesso :mrgreen: .


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> Che dire... avete ragione, praticamente tutti.. ma in questo momento preferirei rinascere tra 3 ore pollo che continuare a piangere e star male... inutilmente aggiungerei.
> Ora sono seduto vicino ad un fiume, ci siamo visti una mezz'ora in uno dei nostri posti romantici e ovviamente ci sto' peggio di prima e non riesco a non pensare che la vedro' solo domani sera.
> 
> lo so, sono stupido e dall'esterno mi insulterei anche io, ma ho perso 8 kg in 4 mesi e non dormo decentemente da settimane, per me il problema e' enorme e quel che ha senso razionalmente per tutti, staccarsi subito, e' fuori dalla mia possibilita'.
> ...



Ciao, sono un traditore tradito.

A me non fai pena... ti dirò di più, mi ricordi un pò l'amante di mia moglie. Un coniglio e pure autolesionista e vittimista. 

E il solo pensiero di coinvolgere l'unica vera vittima inconsapevole di tutta questa faccenda (il marito) ti toglie, se possibile, ancora un pò di onore che ti rimaneva.

I ladri siete tu e lei, non quel povero cornuto che non sa di avere al suo fianco una bugiarda.

Io capisco i fedifraghi perchè lo sono stato pure io, ma coinvolgere il partner ufficiale è da figli di bip.

Permettimelo.


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> In questo caso: Chi e' causa del suo male pianga se stesso :mrgreen: .


non ritengo di essere la causa primaria del mio male, cosi' come, a differenza della tua firma, non posso dire "io sono la mia scelta" ma solo che sono la scelta di altri, visto che dagli altri sono dipesi i miei ultimi 20 anni, triste, ma vero.
se poi questa e' una mia colpa allora, ok, sono colpevole e in prima fila per piangere me stesso, ma non so fino a quando posso resistere.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao, sono un traditore tradito.
> 
> A me non fai pena... ti dirò di più, mi ricordi un pò l'amante di mia moglie. Un coniglio e pure autolesionista e vittimista.
> 
> ...


Bravo Kid concordo...cosa c'entra quel povero diAvolo non lo so',io poi nei panni sempre del povero diavolo di sicuro due cazzotti li farei partire.

Quando sento queste boiate mi viene paura...la mia amante sara'invornita come questo nuovo???
Per fortuna andiamo tutti in ferie,amanti,mariti,mogli,traditi,per venti giorni saremo tutti bravi coniugi...o no??


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> non ritengo di essere la causa primaria del mio male, cosi' come, a differenza della tua firma, non posso dire "io sono la mia scelta" ma solo che sono la scelta di altri, visto che dagli altri sono dipesi i miei ultimi 20 anni, triste, ma vero.
> se poi questa e' una mia colpa allora, ok, sono colpevole e in prima fila per piangere me stesso, ma *non so fino a quando posso resistere.*



Chi vuole puo' .


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

centra.. e tanto, ma non voglio aprire una discussione anche su questo.
comunque, lui ha le sue colpe ed e' in questo momento la persona che odio di piu', per cio' che ha fatto, per cio' che non ha fatto, per come lo ha fatto, per quando lo ha fatto... tante cose insomma.
In tutta questa faccenda l'ultimo dei miei problemi e' fare un torto a lui che, per me, e' quello che in questo momento si merita di star peggio, molto peggio, di me.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> Che dire... avete ragione, praticamente tutti.. ma in questo momento preferirei rinascere tra 3 ore pollo che continuare a piangere e star male... inutilmente aggiungerei.
> Ora sono seduto vicino ad un fiume, ci siamo visti una mezz'ora in uno dei nostri posti romantici e ovviamente ci sto' peggio di prima e non riesco a non pensare che la vedro' solo domani sera.
> 
> lo so, sono stupido e dall'esterno mi insulterei anche io, ma ho perso 8 kg in 4 mesi e non dormo decentemente da settimane, per me il problema e' enorme e quel che ha senso razionalmente per tutti, staccarsi subito, e' fuori dalla mia possibilita'.
> ...


dell'amante non si deve innamorare chiaro???anche perche'se scopa con due uomini,un motivo ci sara'no????sveglia............


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dell'amante non si deve innamorare chiaro???anche perche'se scopa con due uomini,un motivo ci sara'no????sveglia............


lo so, e molto bene. per questo per quasi un anno nemmeno ci siamo guardati.
per me non lo e' mai stata e per quel che ne sapevo io era una single che aveva i suoi problemi con l'ex dopo 11 anni di fidanzamento.


----------



## Buscopann (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> centra.. e tanto, ma non voglio aprire una discussione anche su questo.
> comunque, lui ha le sue colpe ed e' in questo momento la persona che odio di piu', per cio' che ha fatto, per cio' che non ha fatto, per come lo ha fatto, per quando lo ha fatto... tante cose insomma.
> In tutta questa faccenda l'ultimo dei miei problemi e' fare un torto a lui che, per me, e' quello che in questo momento si merita di star peggio, molto peggio, di me.


Come dire..o mia o di nessn altro!
C'è chi risolve questi problemi accoltellandole. I metodi sono molto diversi, ma il principio che li ispira è identico.

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> non ritengo di essere la causa primaria del mio male, cosi' come, a differenza della tua firma, non posso dire "io sono la mia scelta" ma solo che sono la scelta di altri, visto che dagli altri sono dipesi i miei ultimi 20 anni, triste, ma vero.
> se poi questa e' una mia colpa allora, ok, sono colpevole e in prima fila per piangere me stesso, ma non so fino a quando posso resistere.


Beh spicciati allora...

qua il 1 agosto chiude la baracca...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh spicciati allora...
> 
> *qua il 1 agosto chiude la baracca...*
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Evvvai  fai girare la voce :mrgreen: i nuovi non lo sanno  

:rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Evvvai  fai girare la voce :mrgreen: i nuovi non lo sanno
> 
> :rotfl::mrgreen:


M'e' rimasto ormai solo il macellaio ed il calzolaio da avvisare...

per stasera ce la dovrei fare...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Come dire..o mia o di nessn altro!
> C'è chi risolve questi problemi accoltellandole. I metodi sono molto diversi, ma il principio che li ispira è identico.
> 
> Buscopann


No, non uccido nessuno. Mi piacerebbe pero' che se lui vuole far le sue scelte, che le faccia sapendo la verita', cosi' come faccio io.

P.S. Chi e' che chiude il 1° agosto ?


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> non ritengo di essere la causa primaria del mio male, cosi' come, a differenza della tua firma, non posso dire "io sono la mia scelta" ma solo che *sono la scelta di altri, visto che dagli altri sono dipesi i miei ultimi 20 anni, triste, ma vero*.
> se poi questa e' una mia colpa allora, ok, sono colpevole e in prima fila per piangere me stesso, ma non so fino a quando posso resistere.


tristissimo, se fosse vero

soprattutto se consideri che ora sei la seconda scelta

ma se ti limiti ad esser scelto
è anch'essa una tua scelta


e se invece scegliessi di tirar fuori le palle?

e chiederti perchè scegli di accontentarti?


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> No, non uccido nessuno. Mi piacerebbe pero' che se lui vuole far le sue scelte, che le faccia sapendo la verita', cosi' come faccio io.
> 
> *P.S. Chi e' che chiude il 1° agosto ?*


Il forum  ... ma solo per settembre :mrgreen: tu ce la fai a stare buonino per un mese :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2011)

Mio caro Luca...

ma quale donna fantastica!

Questa è una donna indegna.
e' una donna che vale poco.

Ma non perchè sia zoccola, perchè tradisce, perchè mente...

Semplicemente perchè giocare in questo modo con una mammoletta come te è da vili.

*Per favore, riscuotiti!!!!!!*


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tristissimo, se fosse vero
> 
> soprattutto se consideri che ora sei la seconda scelta
> 
> ...


 
:umile::umile::umile:

ecco sì  Am ...tu sai essere più dolce


----------



## Buscopann (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> No, non uccido nessuno. Mi piacerebbe pero' che se lui vuole far le sue scelte, che le faccia sapendo la verita', cosi' come faccio io.
> 
> P.S. Chi e' che chiude il 1° agosto ?


Ma per piacere..prima ti ho scritto con partecipazione sentendomi vicino al tuo dolore. Dopo ste minchiate mi sono accorto che ho perso solo tempo.

Buscopann


----------



## luca2011 (25 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e chiederti perchè scegli di accontentarti?


e' proprio perche' non ho scelto di accontentarmi che ora sono qui, altrimenti stavo con la ex e sopravvivevo. 
so che non riusciro' a spiegarmi e con il senno del poi avrete anche ragione, ma per me questa storia e'/era la cosa piu' bella del mondo, l'amore felice e perfetto che non avevo mai avuto in vita mia.
poi un giorno ti svegli.. e quel giorno e' oggi, e capisci che felicita' e perfezione non esistono, ma non per questo ci stai meno male, anzi.. o provi una cosa diversa per la ragazza che fino a 48 ore pensavi avresti un giorno sposato...


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> centra.. e tanto, ma non voglio aprire una discussione anche su questo.
> comunque, lui ha le sue colpe ed e' in questo momento la persona che odio di piu', per cio' che ha fatto, per cio' che non ha fatto, per come lo ha fatto, per quando lo ha fatto... tante cose insomma.
> In tutta questa faccenda l'ultimo dei miei problemi e' fare un torto a lui che, per me, e' quello che in questo momento si merita di star peggio, molto peggio, di me.


a grandi linee, è quello che pensava di me l'amante di mio marito

dico a te quel che avrei potuto dire a lei se mi fossi abbassata a parlarci

è il caso di parlare di amore irrinunciabile e di morte (lo faceva anche lei) quando non spendi un briciolo di energia ad interrogarti sul perchè hai mandato in vacca qualunque rapporto?
un partner non è un punto di arrivo ma un punto di partenza:
parti per una maratona lunga ed esaltante ma faticosa
in cui non ti serve recitare di essere un campione
ti serve dimostrare di avere le doti che servono per arrivare in fondo


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma per piacere..prima ti ho scritto con partecipazione sentendomi vicino al tuo dolore. Dopo ste minchiate mi sono accorto che ho perso solo tempo.
> 
> Buscopann



PAT PAT PAT  coraggio, non ti avvilire :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> e' proprio perche' non ho scelto di accontentarmi che ora sono qui, altrimenti stavo con la ex e sopravvivevo.
> ...


 
tra stare con la ex e sopravvivere
e trombare con questa senza manco starci e pensare di morire
mi pare meglio la prima

meglio ancora la terza, però
stare un po' da solo e crescere



luca2011 ha detto:


> ...........ma per me questa storia e'/era la cosa piu' bella del mondo, l'amore felice e perfetto che non avevo mai avuto in vita mia.
> ...


ma quale storia?
non c'è nessuna storia
ma quale amore felice e perfetto?
quello, se mai esiste,  non l'hai ancora avuto

apri gli occhi


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

luca
mi dai alcune informazioni di contesto (se ti va)?

ogni quanto vi vedevate?
in che orari e dove?
uscivate con amici?
i tuoi o i suoi?
tu lavori?
lei?
lui?
e lei quanti anni ha?


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tristissimo, se fosse vero
> 
> soprattutto se consideri che ora sei la seconda scelta
> 
> ...


 Quoto quoto quoto:up::up:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> luca
> mi dai alcune informazioni di contesto (se ti va)?
> 
> ogni quanto vi vedevate?
> ...



... e soprattutto che numero di scarpe calzano? :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> luca
> mi dai alcune informazioni di contesto (se ti va)?
> 
> ogni quanto vi vedevate?
> ...


ed a che ora metti fuori la spazzatura?...

ao' ce vorranno minimo 40 minuti pe' risponne....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> *e' proprio perche' non ho scelto di accontentarmi che ora sono qui*, altrimenti stavo con la ex e sopravvivevo.
> so che non riusciro' a spiegarmi e con il senno del poi avrete anche ragione, ma per me questa storia e'/era la cosa piu' bella del mondo, l'amore felice e perfetto che non avevo mai avuto in vita mia.
> poi un giorno ti svegli.. e quel giorno e' oggi, e capisci che felicita' e perfezione non esistono, ma non per questo ci stai meno male, anzi.. o provi una cosa diversa per la ragazza che fino a 48 ore pensavi avresti un giorno sposato...


 Se vuoi restare con lei ti stai accontendando eccome! tu stai solo facendo la parte dell'amante! possibile che non riesci a capirlo???????? Sveglia!!!!!!!
quello che ora sta facendo con il suo lui...lo farà anche con te semmai scegliesse di stare con te!


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ed a che ora metti fuori la spazzatura?...
> 
> ao' ce vorranno minimo 40 minuti pe' risponne....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



... e di solito chi parta il cane fuori :mrgreen: quante volte al giorno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e soprattutto che numero di scarpe calzano? :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:





Sterminator ha detto:


> ed a che ora metti fuori la spazzatura?...
> 
> ao' ce vorranno minimo 40 minuti pe' risponne....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


flic o floc?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> e' proprio perche' non ho scelto di accontentarmi che ora sono qui, altrimenti stavo con la ex e sopravvivevo.
> so che non riusciro' a spiegarmi e con il senno del poi avrete anche ragione, ma per me questa storia e'/era la cosa piu' bella del mondo, l'amore felice e perfetto che non avevo mai avuto in vita mia.
> poi un giorno ti svegli.. e quel giorno e' oggi, e* capisci che felicita' e perfezione non esistono*, ma non per questo ci stai meno male, anzi.. o provi una cosa diversa per la ragazza che fino a 48 ore pensavi avresti un giorno sposato...


 OHHHHH:  ma secondo me ci sei anche lontano dalla felicità... lei ti ha gestito perbenino, ti ha fatto persino credere che il suo ex/attuale(propenderei per la seconda) fidanzato usciva con lei da un anno senza neppure sfiorarle la manina... a proposito, ma che coraggio a dipingertelo come la causa della sua infelicità mentre lo sta cornificando... Sto con uno che mi rende infelice, lo sto per lasciare, incontro l'amore della mia vita e... continuo a stare con l'altro? Quando siamo innamorati beviamo qualunque cosa, te lo dice una che... ma lo vedi che la cosa non ha una logica?


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> flic o floc?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



SCEMONE :rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ed a che ora metti fuori la spazzatura?...
> 
> ao' ce vorranno minimo 40 minuti pe' risponne....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


embè?
per 40 min. in riva al fiume, col pc sulle ginocchia 
si concentrerà sulle risposte invece che sulla morte :up:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> flic o floc?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


fuch  :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> embè?
> per 40 min. in riva al fiume, col pc sulle ginocchia
> si concentrerà sulle risposte invece che sulla morte :up:


Sempre se nun more prima per i miasmi mefitici di quel rigagnolo....

magari e' 'no scarico fognario...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (25 Luglio 2011)

Senti Luca, probabilmente questa ragazza avrà i suoi interessi e i suoi motivi per restare con il suo fidanzato storico, altrimenti lo aveva già scaricato da tanto. Tu hai 36 anni e quindi:

1) dovresti essere vaccinato abbastanza per gestire queste situazioni e capire fin dove ti puoi spingere. Se scegli di imbarcarti in queste storie, chiaro :singleeye:
2) dovresti lasciar perdere il melodramma e le minacce di suicidio che sono  inopportune già in un rapporto alla luce del sole, figurati in una storia come la tua in cui tu sei l'"intruso" e il "clandestino" senza le dovute credenziali per accampare "dirittti".

In bocca al lupo e passa quest'estate spensieratamente 
ari


----------



## Tubarao (25 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> fuch  :mexican:


Qualunque sostanza tu stia assumendo negli ultimi giorni..........



SAPPI CHE LA VOGLIO ANCHE IO :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (25 Luglio 2011)

E - Luca, senza voler fare la psicologa della domenica... ma forse devi ancora riprenderti dalla vecchia storia durata 10 anni, secondo me non hai ancora la mente sgombra e soprattutto non hai scaricato lo stress come si deve... 

che è comprensibilissimo, ma lanciarsi subito in un nuovo rapporto "importante"... mah. :blank:

Capisco quasi più il tipo di reazione che sta avendo la tua nuova fiamma, di fronte alla crisi, allo stallo del suo fidanzamento storico... anche se i tradimenti sono terribili a prescindere e spero che il suo compagno vero non lo venga mai a sapere


----------



## lothar57 (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> lo so, e molto bene. per questo per quasi un anno nemmeno ci siamo guardati.
> per me non lo e' mai stata e per quel che ne sapevo io era una single che aveva i suoi problemi con l'ex dopo 11 anni di fidanzamento.


 
poveretto il fidanzato 11 anni..........un'eternita'...
scusa Luca tu 36 e lei quanti??perche'io avevo capito foste come diciamo qua'due cinni....ragazzini....avert quasi 40anni e una e'fidanzata,,,bo che storia strana


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> No, purtroppo ero serio, sono anni che sto' male e questa e' stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare la mia voglia di vivere.
> Sono uscito a pezzi da una storia di 10 anni e per lei, 11, sembrava lo stesso... ci siamo conosciuti piu' di anno fa ma avvicinati solo a gennaio di quest'anno.
> Non l'ho mai considerata un'amante (ne lei mi ha mai considerato tale) e quando siamo insieme non parlo solo del sesso, ma e' tutto stupendo, stesse idee, stessa voglia di fare delle cose, dal tramonto al mare alle passeggiate; stessi hobby e passioni.. affiatamento totale, insomma, mi sento come non mi sono mai sentito prima.
> io pero' la mia storia l'ho chiusa veramente, lei no, o almeno, solo a parole... e ora vivo con il dubbio che tra 20 giorni lei sara' con me, per sempre, o con lui...


Non lasciare nulla al caso, direi. La vuoi veramente? La vuoi più di qualunque altra cosa o persona che hai o hai avuto? Mostralo!

Se sei serio a quanto alla morte, allora puoi correre qualunque rischio per vivere. Fallo!


----------



## tesla (25 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non lasciare nulla al caso, direi. La vuoi veramente? La vuoi più di qualunque altra cosa o persona che hai o hai avuto? Mostralo!
> 
> Se sei serio a quanto alla morte, allora puoi correre qualunque rischio per vivere. Fallo!


 
quindi cosa dovrebbe fare? se lei non lascia il suo fidanzato, perchè le piace tenere i piedi in due scarpe, lui cosa dovrebbe fare , lecitamente, per conqistarla? (visto che di lecito finora se n'è visto poco, peraltro)
serenate col mandolino?


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non lasciare nulla al caso, direi. *La vuoi veramente? La vuoi più di qualunque altra cosa o persona che hai o hai avuto? Mostralo!*
> 
> Se sei serio a quanto alla morte, allora puoi correre qualunque rischio per vivere. Fallo!


:up:


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> :up:



CAra, avrei bisogno di un tuo consiglio di là nel forum sessualità sull'interpretazione di un sogno.

Grazie

P.S.

Pagina 18 di" sogni erotici" mi pare....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> quindi cosa dovrebbe fare? se lei non lascia il suo fidanzato, perchè le piace tenere i piedi in due scarpe, lui cosa dovrebbe fare , lecitamente, per conqistarla? (visto che di lecito finora se n'è visto poco, peraltro)
> *serenate col mandolino*?


Anche 

Ma soprattutto: fare di tutto per rendere una vita in due possibile. Per quanto ho capito, fanno chilometri per vedersi e questo ovviamente non funzionerà mai. Un luogo comune ed esclusivo, lontano dai mammi e babbi 

Cambiare città. Entrambi. Via dall'ambiente conosciuto e tuffarsi in un'area completamente nuova, lavoro compreso. E tutto subito. Si può. Basta volerlo.

Cambiare cellulare e numero. Perdere i numeri delle persone che si conoscono, rendersi irraggiungibili.

Questo e altro si fa per costruirsi un nido proprio, dove in primo luogo viene la propria famiglia. Amare gli altri più di se stessi sarebbe sbagliato e non frutta nulla


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Anche
> 
> Ma soprattutto: fare di tutto per rendere una vita in due possibile. Per quanto ho capito, fanno chilometri per vedersi e questo ovviamente non funzionerà mai. Un luogo comune ed esclusivo, lontano dai mammi e babbi
> 
> ...


A parte che non è che fanno chilometri...ne sono solo 40. 

Tutto quello che hai scritto sarebbe possibile se lo volesse anche lei ma, sfortunatamente fra poco parte in vacanza col fidanzato. 
Se lui si trasferisse, l'unico risultato sarebbe che invece di 40 li separerebbero 80 Km, il che secondo me sarebbe un bene per lui..ma dubito lo pensi anche lui.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Anche
> 
> Ma soprattutto: fare di tutto per rendere una vita in due possibile. Per quanto ho capito, fanno chilometri per vedersi e questo ovviamente non funzionerà mai. Un luogo comune ed esclusivo, lontano dai mammi e babbi
> 
> ...


Ma bisogna volerlo in due eh?
Bisogna volere le stesse cose...
Altrimenti si litigherà e basta:
1) La città scelta non sarà mai quella giusta.
2) Il lavoro non sarà mai quello che soddisfa
3) Il modello di cellulare non le andrà mai bene...

E intanto il tempo passa inesorabile...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2011)

Basta che lo vuole uno ma con tutto il suo essere.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Basta che lo vuole uno ma con tutto il suo essere.


Mah la mia esperienza è stata questa.
Volli, volli volli intensamente volli: ed ebbi in man un pugno di mosche...
Pur di ottenere quello che volevo ho spostato una montagna...na fatica che non ti dico.
Risposta chi sta dirte di spostare quella montagna?
Ti ho forse chiesto di agire in nome mio?
Hai pensato a quello che volevo io o solo a quello che volevi tu?
Rimetti subito a posto quella montagna bambinone capriccioso che non sei altro.

Rimetterla a posto e ricomporre lo scenario senza scaraventargliela in testa è stato penso il mio più grande epico atto...d'amore.:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

Ciao Luca.

Posso capire lo sconvolgimento allo scoprire che quella che pensavi la tua ragazza è in realtà la tua amante.
Capisco la paura di perdere una donna -o un sogno- che pensavi perfetto.

Starci male è normalissimo.
Meno normale i tuoi pensieri di morire, per quanto peregrini e non concretizzati.
Come già qualcuno ti ha detto, non credo che tu sia uscito bene dalla storia precedente.
Pensare alla morte quando finisce un amore, tra l'altro di così fresca data, sembra più una conseguenza di altri problemi. Nessuno si ammazza per una cosa del genere. I problemi veri sono altri, e te lo dico senza alcuna intenzione di sminuire la tua delusione e sofferenza e quant'altro.

Ma così stando le cose, anche se quella ragazza ti fosse al fianco al 100%, resteresti fragile e col fianco scoperto a qualunque altro colpo della vita. Un compagno/a ti aiuta, ti sostiene, ma non risolve le cose al tuo posto, non ti sistema la vita senza tuo sforzo, non può vivere per te nè tu attraverso di lei.

Tutto questa pappardella per dire che non so come andrà con questa ragazza, ma che secondo me tu potresti avere bisogno di un valido sostegno psicologico, e subito.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Luglio 2011)

Ciao Luca!
Certe volte viene davvero facile confondere il tutto col niente e ciò che capita casualmente nella vita imperfetta con un necessario ed ineluttabile destino di completezza, perciò fa altro anzichè sorridere il tuo strepito di prostrazione definitiva di fronte al grossolano travisamento che t'ha fatto cogliere le pure movenze d'una casta diva d'amore purissimo in una bagascia sozza e malata che zoppica sotto ad un lampione intermittente.

Come il matador di sangue e arena tu vai urlando al cuore del mondo il dolore che il filo spinato ti procura ora che avvinghia eros e thanatos in un solo opaco e traslucido pensiero.
E mentre canti "Komm, suesser tod", vai vagheggiando di certezze eterne colte nel più piccolo istante della stoltezza e di insuperabili bellezze distillate da miserabili menzogne.
Il tuo amore non è acqua di stangno ma vasca da bagno, non  è torba di sfagno ma tana di ragno, non è freccia che scocca ma feccia in bicocca, non è lesca marzocca ma testa che sbrocca!

Lei è falsa e tu insincero, tu esagerato e lei smodata, voi fasulli e tu e lei irreali, un po' come il mimo che finge di toccare un muro invisibile o la farfalla che si sente sparviero.
Ora stai navigando nel Cocito e nello Stige, poi magari passerai nell'Acheronte, ma poi dovrai inesorabilmente abbeverarti nel Lete...

Ci sono molti modi buoni per morire, nessuno correlato alle troie bugiarde.
Viceversa ce ne sono altrettanti buoni per vivere, nessuno correlato alle troie bugiarde.

Ed a noi piace il buon vivere ed il ben morire, no?

Ciao!


----------



## Sole (26 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quello che probabilmente cerchi è una speranza, più che un sostegno. La speranza che qualcuno di noi ti dia dei motivi per andare avanti. Ma non credo che ne troverai in quello che ti scriveremo. La realtà è molto semplice: *Tu la ami, lei non sappiamo se ti ama. E anche ammesso che ti ami, ti dovrai accontentare delle briciole. Ma dato che sei qui, vuol dire che le briciole non ti sfamano, quindi lei non è la donna della tua vita. Lei è una delle più grandi illususioni della tua vita.*
> Il consiglio è quello di allontanarti da lei. Sarà difficilissimo e non ti servirà farlo a poco a poco. E' come smettere di fumare. Lo si fa di colpo e si deve resistere. Una sola sigaretta e ci ricaschi. Lei non ti sarà affatto di aiuto. Sarà come il pacchetto di sigarette che ogni tanto comparirà nella tasca del tuo giubbotto..o sul tavolo della tua cucina. Cercherà in tutti i modo di recuperarti. Se anche in quei momenti non lascerà il suo ragazzo, vuol dire che non lo lascerà mai (e penso che farà proprio così).
> Sii forte. Stai solo perdendo tempo. E ti stai autodostruggendo.


Condivido pienamente quello che ha scritto Buscopann.

Aggiungo che ho l'impressione che tu voglia perdere di vista te stesso mettendo al centro della tua vita una donna.
Cambia prospettiva, Luca: da lei a te. Comincia a guardarti allo specchio. E se quello che vedi non ti piace, se non ti sembra abbastanza, lavora senza sosta per migliorarlo e per fare in modo che basti. Solo questo è il presupposto per vivere una storia d'amore vera e equilibrata.

Un abbraccio.

Ps: e non fare cazzate.


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Basta che lo vuole uno ma con tutto il suo essere.


Nel mondo dei sogni forse...
Se uno vuole col tutto il suo essere il massimo che può fare è trasferirsi, comprare cellulare e nuovo numero per se e lei...e ritrovarsi li ad aspettare in eterno che la sua bella lasci il fidanzato...dopo, ovviamente la vacanza romantica che faranno a breve.

Scendi sulla terra Luca...


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Basta che lo vuole uno ma con tutto il suo essere.


Va che questa è vita. Non è un film della Walt Disney

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Va che questa è vita. Non è un film della Walt Disney
> 
> Buscopann



Anche perchè, metti che ci siano due persone che vogliono la terza con tutto il loro essere... ma tutto tutto tutto...


----------



## Tubarao (26 Luglio 2011)

In questo momento voglio con tutto il mio essere Belen Rodriguez a passare l'aspirapolvere sotto la mia scrivania....se po ffà ?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In questo momento voglio con tutto il mio essere Belen Rodriguez a passare l'aspirapolvere sotto la mia scrivania....se po ffà ?



di certo puoi passare l'aspirapolvere sotto la tua scrivania se lo desideri con tutto te stesso.




















Tongue.... tongue.... mciù mciù mciù.........


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In questo momento voglio con tutto il mio essere Belen Rodriguez a passare l'aspirapolvere sotto la mia scrivania....se po ffà ?


fai prima a farte leva' due costole come quello sciroccato de  D'annunzio e passarti l'aspirapolvere da solo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Luglio 2011)

Si può cambiare il titolo di questo thread, please?


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Si può cambiare il titolo di questo thread, please?


 
Brava sono d'accordo....


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Anche perchè, metti che ci siano due persone che vogliono la terza con tutto il loro essere... ma tutto tutto tutto...


Povero Luca..sodomizzato dal ragazzo della sua amante :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In questo momento voglio con tutto il mio essere Belen Rodriguez a passare l'aspirapolvere sotto la mia scrivania....se po ffà ?


Pensa che ci stavo pensando pure io a lei..e mò che si fa?  

Buscopann


----------



## luca2011 (26 Luglio 2011)

che dire... grazie comunque a tutti, fate quello che volete del titolo e del thread, purtroppo non cambia quello che provo. Pazienza se a tutti sembrera' una stronzata o un capriccio, so che molti di voi hanno sofferto e tanto, io pensavo di aver gia' sofferto tanto, ma nulla confronto ad adesso.
Io non vedo vie d'uscita e non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare di ricominciare, da solo, per l'ennesima volta. Sto' piu' male ora dopo questi 5 mesi che non con la ex dopo 10 anni.
Ho gia' tentato il suicidio nel 2008 (non abbastanza seriamente purtroppo) ora ho perso 10 kg in 3 mesi e non dormo piu' di 2-3 ore a notte.
Non voglio farmi compatire, tanto riceverei altri "insulti", ma lo scrivo solo per dirvi che il titolo rappresenta quello che penso veramente e non l'ho scritto per "apparire" o farmi beffe di voi. 
Avete cmq la mia stima per essere stati qui a dire la vostra opinione, sicuramente piu' obiettiva e razionale della mia.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> che dire... grazie comunque a tutti, fate quello che volete del titolo e del thread, purtroppo non cambia quello che provo. Pazienza se a tutti sembrera' una stronzata o un capriccio, so che molti di voi hanno sofferto e tanto, io pensavo di aver gia' sofferto tanto, ma nulla confronto ad adesso.
> Io non vedo vie d'uscita e non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare di ricominciare, da solo, per l'ennesima volta. Sto' piu' male ora dopo questi 5 mesi che non con la ex dopo 10 anni.
> Ho gia' tentato il suicidio nel 2008 (non abbastanza seriamente purtroppo) ora ho perso 10 kg in 3 mesi e non dormo piu' di 2-3 ore a notte.
> Non voglio farmi compatire, tanto riceverei altri "insulti", ma lo scrivo solo per dirvi che il titolo rappresenta quello che penso veramente e non l'ho scritto per "apparire" o farmi beffe di voi.
> Avete cmq la mia stima per essere stati qui a dire la vostra opinione, sicuramente piu' obiettiva e razionale della mia.



Non vedo altro che conferme alla mia opinione.

Hai bisogno di aiuto, e subito, e valido.
Il dolore che provi per la tua storia attuale, di certo vero, è forte quanto vuoi ma sembra un motivo per portare fuori dolore e sofferenza e fragilità vecchie e non metabolizzate. 

Nessuno ti chiede ora di "ricominciare" da solo qualunque cosa.
Io però spero davvero che tu decida di rivolgerti a qualche aiuto qualificato.

Queste cose possono essere curate, possono aiutarti a vivere questo dolore in modo più "pacato", senza lasciarti andare a pensieri autodistruttivi.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2011)

reitero...

http://www.formenteraweb.it/arrivare-formentera/voli-aerei-formentera/


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> che dire... grazie comunque a tutti, fate quello che volete del titolo e del thread, purtroppo non cambia quello che provo. Pazienza se a tutti sembrera' una stronzata o un capriccio, so che molti di voi hanno sofferto e tanto, io pensavo di aver gia' sofferto tanto, ma nulla confronto ad adesso.
> Io non vedo vie d'uscita e non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare di ricominciare, da solo, per l'ennesima volta. Sto' piu' male ora dopo questi 5 mesi che non con la ex dopo 10 anni.
> Ho gia' tentato il suicidio nel 2008 (non abbastanza seriamente purtroppo) ora ho perso 10 kg in 3 mesi e non dormo piu' di 2-3 ore a notte.
> Non voglio farmi compatire, tanto riceverei altri "insulti", ma lo scrivo solo per dirvi che il titolo rappresenta quello che penso veramente e non l'ho scritto per "apparire" o farmi beffe di voi.
> Avete cmq la mia stima per essere stati qui a dire la vostra opinione, sicuramente piu' obiettiva e razionale della mia.


Scusa ma hai parlato dei tuoi problemi con qualche professionista?

Anch'io avevo grossi problemi di autostima, adesso me ne frego, ho imparato ad apprezzare le cose belle che ho e a fregarmene (per quanto possibile) di quelle brutte.

Non puoi dire di voler morire per questioni di cuore, dai!!! Tira fuori le palle, per piacere!!! Ma ti rendi conto? le donne vanno e vengono nella vita, ne verranno delle altre, o forse no, ma comunque la vita è una sola, cazzo, goditela e fottitene delle donne, impara a stare bene da solo, davvero!


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> reitero...
> 
> http://www.formenteraweb.it/arrivare-formentera/voli-aerei-formentera/



... da solo?


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2011)

Non ti serve nessun professionista. E' come smettere di fumare..Butti via il pacchetto e resisti. Dopo un paio di mesi vedrai che non ci penserai quasi più e ti posso assicurare che si soffre molto meno anche nei primi giorni. Più allontani la merda e più stai meglio, anche se ti sembra impossibile.

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... da solo?


So' impicciato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> che dire... grazie comunque a tutti, fate quello che volete del titolo e del thread, purtroppo non cambia quello che provo. Pazienza se a tutti sembrera' una stronzata o un capriccio, so che molti di voi hanno sofferto e tanto, io pensavo di aver gia' sofferto tanto, ma nulla confronto ad adesso.
> Io non vedo vie d'uscita e non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare di ricominciare, da solo, per l'ennesima volta. Sto' piu' male ora dopo questi 5 mesi che non con la ex dopo 10 anni.
> Ho gia' tentato il suicidio nel 2008 (non abbastanza seriamente purtroppo) ora ho perso 10 kg in 3 mesi e non dormo piu' di 2-3 ore a notte.
> Non voglio farmi compatire, tanto riceverei altri "insulti", ma lo scrivo solo per dirvi che il titolo rappresenta quello che penso veramente e non l'ho scritto per "apparire" o farmi beffe di voi.
> Avete cmq la mia stima per essere stati qui a dire la vostra opinione, sicuramente piu' obiettiva e razionale della mia.


 
Amico gli attibuti scusa a cosa ci servono???
Fuori le palle,noi siamo uomini e dobbiamo farlo,suicidio??ma scherzi???
Ti darei io se potessi lezioni di autostima,sai averne tanta come me serve,ti senti forte e passi sopra a tutto...che cazzo te ne frega della stronza,che si fotta...
E poi amico guarda che la vita,gli invorniti,li rulla......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico gli attibuti scusa a cosa ci servono???
> Fuori le palle,noi siamo uomini e dobbiamo farlo,suicidio??ma scherzi???
> Ti darei io se potessi lezioni di autostima,sai averne tanta come me serve,ti senti forte e passi sopra a tutto...che cazzo te ne frega della stronza,che si fotta...
> *E poi amico guarda che la vita,gli invorniti,li rulla.*.....


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> Ho gia' tentato il suicidio nel 2008 (non abbastanza seriamente purtroppo) ora ho perso 10 kg in 3 mesi e non dormo piu' di 2-3 ore a notte.


Rivolgiti ad un professionista. Anche le asl cittadine ne mettono a disposizione uno gratuito! 
Quello che hai scritto è gravissimo, ed è chiaro che questo prescinde dalla tua "storia" d'amore. 
Pensare al suicidio per delle semplici pene d'amore è davvero patologico, a 36 anni dovresti saper affrontare queste cose in modo molto diverso.
Te lo consiglio vivamente, il tuo malessere non può essere curato da una persona che fra poco partirà col fidanzato, ne dalle sue parole ne tanto meno se alle sue parole seguissero fatti concreti.


----------



## Sole (26 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Rivolgiti ad un professionista. Anche le asl cittadine ne mettono a disposizione uno gratuito!
> Quello che hai scritto è gravissimo, ed *è chiaro che questo prescinde dalla tua "storia" d'amore. *
> Pensare al suicidio per delle semplici pene d'amore è davvero patologico, a 36 anni dovresti saper affrontare queste cose in modo molto diverso.
> Te lo consiglio vivamente,* il tuo malessere non può essere curato da una persona che fra poco partirà col fidanzato, ne dalle sue parole ne tanto meno se alle sue parole seguissero fatti concreti*.


Condivido. Luca, non lasciarti andare, prenditi cura di te stesso.

Stacca la spina con questa persona: anche se decidesse di stare con te, avresti comunque bisogno di affrontare alcuni tuoi problemi. Prima di vivere bene in due, bisogna saper vivere bene con se stessi.


----------



## astonished (27 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ti serve nessun professionista. E' come smettere di fumare..Butti via il pacchetto e resisti. Dopo un paio di mesi vedrai che non ci penserai quasi più e ti posso assicurare che si soffre molto meno anche nei primi giorni. Più allontani la merda e più stai meglio, anche se ti sembra impossibile.
> 
> Buscopann



Parole sante....condivido pienamente :up:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Condivido. Luca, non lasciarti andare, prenditi cura di te stesso.
> 
> Stacca la spina con questa persona: anche se decidesse di stare con te, avresti comunque bisogno di affrontare alcuni tuoi problemi. Prima di vivere bene in due, bisogna saper vivere bene con se stessi.


 Quoto quoto quoto!

LUCA NON FARE CAZZATE!!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Condivido. Luca, non lasciarti andare, prenditi cura di te stesso.
> 
> Stacca la spina con questa persona: anche se decidesse di stare con te, avresti comunque bisogno di affrontare alcuni tuoi problemi. Prima di vivere bene in due, bisogna saper vivere bene con se stessi.


 condivido anche io: fatti aiutare da qualcuno, in questo momento non puoi affrontare questa cosa da solo, se ci sei già passato lo sai, sai che hai un punto debole, pensa a te stesso e alle persone che ti sono vicine davvero e pensa anche che tutte le occasioni meritano un tentativo, anche quelle che non abbiamo ancora avuto, non puoi rinunciare al tuo futuro perchè non sai che cosa ti riserva.
Un giorno alla volta, affronta solo un giorno alla volta


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> fai prima a farte leva' due costole come quello sciroccato de D'annunzio e passarti l'aspirapolvere da solo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> che dire... grazie comunque a tutti, fate quello che volete del titolo e del thread, purtroppo non cambia quello che provo. Pazienza se a tutti sembrera' una stronzata o un capriccio, so che molti di voi hanno sofferto e tanto, io pensavo di aver gia' sofferto tanto, ma nulla confronto ad adesso.
> Io non vedo vie d'uscita e non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare di ricominciare, da solo, per l'ennesima volta. Sto' piu' male ora dopo questi 5 mesi che non con la ex dopo 10 anni.
> Ho gia' tentato il suicidio nel 2008 (non abbastanza seriamente purtroppo) ora ho perso 10 kg in 3 mesi e non dormo piu' di 2-3 ore a notte.
> Non voglio farmi compatire, tanto riceverei altri "insulti", ma lo scrivo solo per dirvi che il titolo rappresenta quello che penso veramente e non l'ho scritto per "apparire" o farmi beffe di voi.
> Avete cmq la mia stima per essere stati qui a dire la vostra opinione, sicuramente piu' obiettiva e razionale della mia.


potresti considerare la possibilità che non sia il dolore per questa donna che ti induce la voglia di morire
ma che sia una pulsione dovuta a un dolore più profondo e più "tuo"?

se così fosse, nessuna relazione andrebbe facilmente a buon fine
anche perchè plausibilmente tu stesso, a livello inconscio, non cercheresti un "buon fine", nè lo costruiresti

come non l'hai cercato in questa relazione


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcbDOZWpEZU&feature=player_embedded

LA VITA

Quanti giorni vuoti 
Quanti giorni tristi 
In questa nostra vi...ta 
Quante delusioni 
Quante inutili passioni 
Nella vi...ta 
Quante volte abbiamo detto 
Basta hai disprezzato 
Questa vi...ta 
Mai una volta 
Che pensiamo 
A quello che ci porta 
Questa vi...ta 
Ah...la vita 
Più bello della vita 
Non c'è niente 
E forse tanta gente 
Non lo sa non lo sa 
Non lo sa 
Ah..la vita 
Che cosa di più vero 
Esiste al mondo 
E non ce ne accorgiamo 
Quasi mai quasi mai 
Quasi mai 
Qualche volta abbiamo 
Come un senso di paura 
Della vi...ta 
Anche se ci sono tante 
Cose che non vanno 
Nella vi...ta 
Ma che cosa pretendiamo 
Cosa ci aspettiamo 
Dalla vi...ta 
No non è possibile 
Sprecare inutilmente 
Questa vi...ta 
Ah...la vita 
Più bello della vita 
Non c'è niente 
E forse tanta gente 
Non lo sa non lo sa 
Non lo sa 
Ah...la vita 
Che cosa di più vero 
Esiste al mondo 
E non ce ne accorgiamo 
Quasi mai quasi mai 
Quasi mai...mai.



***


CAZZO!
:incazzato:​


----------



## minnie (27 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> potresti considerare la possibilità che non sia il dolore per questa donna che ti induce la voglia di morire
> ma che sia una pulsione dovuta a un dolore più profondo e più "tuo"?
> 
> se così fosse, nessuna relazione andrebbe facilmente a buon fine
> ...


 
:up:
concordo.
Ho letto a spizzichi questo 3d, quindi probabile che mi sia persa qualcosa di significativo.
Penso, però che il suo stato emotivo non sia figlio della situazione sentimentale, ma al contrario: che la situazione sentimentale scelta sia figlia del suo stato emotivo.
La sua debolezza gli impedisce di capire che "la donna perfetta" non si riconosce dal come è fantastico il tempo che stiamo insieme e non solo il sesso, fiumi di parole, ci piacciono le stesse cose, siamo in simbiosi su tutto ecc ecc. ma lei sta anche con un altro. Questa è la fase di infatuazione, di scoperta che passano tutte le relazioni, proprio tutte all'inizio.
La persona della vita si riconosce (e lo dico con il senno di poi, ovvio), non dalla magia dei primi mesi (e la clandestinità enfatizza questa "magia") ma dai progetti di vita (propria e insieme) e dalla volontà (intesa come costruzione reale e non immaginata) e dall'energia e dai sacrifici per costruirlo. Purtroppo Luca da un pero non nascerà mai una mela. La donna della tua vita non può essere quella che per mesi va con entrambi perchè non è costretta a farlo. Lo sceglie. Sceglie di non lasciarlo per te. Perchè tu non conti abbastanza per lei.
Il brutto che da quello che scrivi tu non conti abbastanza neppure per te stesso. Impara ad amarti, tu per primo. Solo allora saprai riconoscere chi ti ama e non chi ti usa. Un bacio e non fare caxxate.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> :up:
> concordo.
> Ho letto a spizzichi questo 3d, quindi probabile che mi sia persa qualcosa di significativo.
> Penso, però che il suo stato emotivo non sia figlio della situazione sentimentale, ma al contrario: che la situazione sentimentale scelta sia figlia del suo stato emotivo.
> ...


 
quoto e approvo :up:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> luca
> mi dai alcune informazioni di contesto (se ti va)?
> 
> ogni quanto vi vedevate?
> ...


luca, ti ripropongo le domande che ti avevo fatto

forse mi è sfuggita la risposta


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> luca, ti ripropongo le domande che ti avevo fatto
> 
> forse mi è sfuggita la risposta


Mo' che se pija le ferie te risponne...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## luca2011 (27 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ogni quanto vi vedevate?
> in che orari e dove?
> uscivate con amici?
> i tuoi o i suoi?
> ...


No, non avevo risposto a tutte, non pensavo fosse piu' importante, ma no prob.
Ci vediamo (tuttora) almeno una volta al giorno, pausa pranzo o aperitivo/cena. quando siamo liberi entrambi dal lavoro ci prendiamo la mezza giornata (lavorativo o festivo) per mare o passeggiate.
sempre usciti noi due, nessun amico in comune.
i miei e i suoi non sanno nulla.
entrambi lavoriamo.
io ho 36 anni, lei 38.

tornando a noi quando ti senti dire la stessa cosa da n persone e ti ritieni intelligente capisci che hai sicuramente torto tu e gli altri, voi, che vedono la cosa piu' razionalmente, hanno ragione.
detto cio' non e' facile di punto in bianco stare meglio e in questo momento penso di dover iniziare un lungo lavoro di autostima, visto che sono convinto di aver sbagliato pressoche' tutto e di non avere la forza e i mezzi per ricominciare di nuovo.
tornare indietro nel tempo non ci e' concesso purtroppo, possiamo solo capire gli errori e aver la voglia di utilizzarli come esperienza nel futuro... purtroppo speravo di aver gia' fatto esperienza tante volte, ma tant'e'.. sono ancora un pivellino in materia evidentemente.
avete detto tante cose belle e giuste e vi ringrazio di nuovo. sara' il mese piu' difficile della mia vita agosto, da cui dipendera' gran parte del resto della mia vita.
una cosa e' sicura, in molti dite che non puoi stare bene con un'altra persona se non stai bene con te stesso... io in questo momento non sto' affatto bene con me stesso, ho il bisogno, fisico (e non parlo di sesso) e psicologico di avere una persona al mio fianco per condividere le cose belle e brutte della vita, persona che mi manca da morire in questo momento...


----------



## Sole (27 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> una cosa e' sicura, in molti dite che non puoi stare bene con un'altra persona se non stai bene con te stesso... *io in questo momento non sto' affatto bene con me stesso*, ho il bisogno, fisico (e non parlo di sesso) e psicologico di avere una persona al mio fianco per condividere le cose belle e brutte della vita, persona che mi manca da morire in questo momento...


Ecco, questo è il problema che devi risolvere. Sarà lunga, ma è risolvibile. L'essere umano ha una straordinaria capacità di cambiare e di evolversi.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> No, non avevo risposto a tutte, non pensavo fosse piu' importante, ma no prob.
> Ci vediamo (tuttora) almeno una volta al giorno, pausa pranzo o aperitivo/cena. quando siamo liberi entrambi dal lavoro ci prendiamo la mezza giornata (lavorativo o festivo) per mare o passeggiate.
> *sempre usciti noi due, nessun amico in comune*.
> i miei e i suoi non sanno nulla.
> ...


perdonami ma la domanda essenziale era quella la cui risposta ho grassettato 

in una relazione è fondamentale star bene a tu per tu
ma anche in un gruppo allargato

in una relazione progettuale tra 2 persone libere, dopo 5 mesi, soprattutto se vi vedete tutti i giorni, le uscite in compagnia sono già cominciate da un pezzo

tu dirai: embè?

embè:
o tu sapevi che non era libera
o avevi elementi per sospettarlo e ti rifiutavi di prenderne coscienza


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> ...........tornando a noi quando ti senti dire la stessa cosa da n persone e ti ritieni intelligente capisci che hai sicuramente torto tu e gli altri, voi, che vedono la cosa piu' razionalmente, hanno ragione.
> detto cio' non e' facile di punto in bianco stare meglio e in questo momento penso di dover iniziare un lungo lavoro di autostima, visto che sono convinto di aver sbagliato pressoche' tutto e di non avere la forza e i mezzi per ricominciare di nuovo.
> tornare indietro nel tempo non ci e' concesso purtroppo, possiamo solo capire gli errori e aver la voglia di utilizzarli come esperienza nel futuro... purtroppo speravo di aver gia' fatto esperienza tante volte, ma tant'e'.. sono ancora un pivellino in materia evidentemente.
> avete detto tante cose belle e giuste e vi ringrazio di nuovo. sara' il mese piu' difficile della mia vita agosto, da cui dipendera' gran parte del resto della mia vita.
> una cosa e' sicura, in molti dite che non puoi stare bene con un'altra persona se non stai bene con te stesso... *io in questo momento non sto' affatto bene con me stesso, ho il bisogno, fisico (e non parlo di sesso) e psicologico di avere una persona al mio fianco per condividere le cose belle e brutte della vita, persona che mi manca da morire in questo momento*...


quando si ha un malessere endogeno si sente spesso il desiderio di avere una persona al proprio fianco
ci "distrae" dal fatto di restare soli con noi stessi
tampona le ansie 
ci costrige a rivolgere l'attenzione distante dal problema vero
 ma ...
se tu sapessi che le fondamenta sono deboli
costruiresti su quelle fondamenta una casa in cui andare ad abitare con i tuoi figli?

non sarebbe meglio appurare perchè sono deboli 
e rinforzarle 
o, se del caso, rifondarle?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> :up:
> concordo.
> Ho letto a spizzichi questo 3d, quindi probabile che mi sia persa qualcosa di significativo.
> Penso, però che il suo stato emotivo non sia figlio della situazione sentimentale, ma al contrario: che la situazione sentimentale scelta sia figlia del suo stato emotivo.
> ...


Tu sei una donna fantastica!:up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sei una donna fantastica!:up::up::up:


 infatti amico,ma scusa la tipa mica e'sposata ci vuole un secondo a mollarsi da fidanzati,giusto??
Non dici aspetta tesoro,sai i figli,avvocati,alimenti...etc...dici ciao tesoro e via.....no???


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> No, non avevo risposto a tutte, non pensavo fosse piu' importante, ma no prob.
> Ci vediamo (tuttora) almeno una volta al giorno, pausa pranzo o aperitivo/cena. quando siamo liberi entrambi dal lavoro ci prendiamo la mezza giornata (lavorativo o festivo) per mare o passeggiate.
> sempre usciti noi due, nessun amico in comune.
> i miei e i suoi non sanno nulla.
> ...


Beh...ma come tempo per stare assieme...rispetto a tante persone siete privilegiati eh?
Ma ho capito che quando una persona è davvero interessata a te...trova sempre il modo di frequentarti e di vederti...
Ma francamente non capisco perchè ti fai distruggere dal fatto che lei va in vacanza con un altro di cui tu hai saputo sempre l'esistenza no?
Forse senza di lei ti senti solo no?
Sempre più convinto che l'avere delle amiche...sia stata la mia salvezza...anche se posso dirti che mi sono preso una lunga pausa di solitudine tra il giugno del 2005 e l'ottobre del 2008...


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Luglio 2011)

luca2011 ha detto:


> ...in questo momento penso di dover iniziare un lungo lavoro di autostima, visto che sono convinto di aver sbagliato pressoche' tutto e di non avere la forza e i mezzi per ricominciare di nuovo.
> ..


Ciao Luca,
 Tu sei un veterano dei rapporti mantecati di vecchiaia, essendo tu stato partorito da un  incancrenito fidanzamento che non voleva smettere di esistere, sei perciò un novello verginello con l'orpello nel baccello e la testa a ravanello che con leva o grimaldello va smagando il suo torello, poi sciacquando nel tinello la ferita di coltello che t'han fatto questa o quello pria lisciandoti sul vello poi sferzando con flagello; ma la fiamma di cannello e'l frastuono di martello che nasconde il tuo favello fan pariglia sul piattello del cottoio tuo fornello che talor col suo gemello scambia l'animo bordello per lisciato e bel gioiello, come chioma di donzello o l'alato Gabriello, col linguace fanfarello che fa tristo e pio duello, come il cuore col cervello, tra la donna col budello e l'amore col suggello.


 Perchè ci si stufa della vita schifa con la tipa gufa.


 Ma è la tipa gufa che fa la vita schifa, tolta la gufa, la vita non stufa!


 Ora, nel pentolone di rame nero, stanno bollendo gli ingredienti tratti dall'ultimo libro della Clerici, non la ricetta segreta di un potente grimorio.
 Smettila di mescolare tocchetti di carote, sedano e lattuga tritata finemente, aspettandoti di ottenere la pietra filosofale, al più otterrai un buon minestrone, certo prima lo dovrai passare nel frullatore e colare in un colino fittissimo per evitare di avere grumi, ma poi, facendone monoporzioni, lo potrai conservare il freezer per 2-4 mesi.
 Potrai scaldarlo anche nel microonde!


 Non confondere la prima limonata della tua nuovo corso con la sua pietra tombale...


 Le caverne più grandiose sono quelle ancora da esplorare!


 Ciao!


----------

